# FS: i5 3570K 3.4Ghz CPU



## strollin (Jul 11, 2013)

I have a 1 yr old 3.4Ghz i5 3570K cpu for sale.  $50 plus shipping.


----------



## Troncoso (Jul 11, 2013)

PM'd


----------



## WeatherMan (Jul 11, 2013)

50USD!?????

What 

Why so cheap, is it broken?


----------



## zeppelin04 (Jul 11, 2013)

PM sent.  Figured I would get in line at this price.


----------



## strollin (Jul 11, 2013)

WeatherMan said:


> 50USD!?????
> 
> What
> 
> Why so cheap, is it broken?


No, it was working fine when I pulled it.  I'm more interested in someone buying and using it then trying to make money.

I saw that Newegg currently sells this model for $220 so it's defintely a good deal for someone.


----------



## Mez (Jul 11, 2013)

I could honestly use it to upgrade my system... pm'd.


----------



## strollin (Jul 11, 2013)

Sorry guys, Troncoso nabbed it and it's on it's way to him.


----------



## claptonman (Jul 12, 2013)

I am so sad I missed out on this.


----------



## valtopps (Jul 12, 2013)

you got any $100 bills you want to sell?


----------



## strollin (Jul 12, 2013)

I am really surprised at the interest in this cpu.  I didn't expect this much interest since it's not a current generation cpu.  I guess I should have held out for the highest bidder!

valtopps - I do have some $100 bills I'll sell you and I'll make you a deal, 2 for only $225.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jul 12, 2013)

strollin said:


> I am really surprised at the interest in this cpu.  I didn't expect this much interest since it's not a current generation cpu.  I guess I should have held out for the highest bidder!
> 
> valtopps - I do have some $100 bills I'll sell you and I'll make you a deal, 2 for only $225.



It may not be current generation, but they're an excellent CPU!


----------



## Mez (Jul 12, 2013)

strollin said:


> I am really surprised at the interest in this cpu.  I didn't expect this much interest since it's not a current generation cpu.  I guess I should have held out for the highest bidder!
> 
> valtopps - I do have some $100 bills I'll sell you and I'll make you a deal, 2 for only $225.



And the i5-4570k only has about a 5-10% increase in performance over the i5-3570k


----------



## Troncoso (Jul 12, 2013)

I didn't actually realize the next gen was available....guess I'm starting to fall out of the loop.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jul 12, 2013)

Troncoso said:


> I didn't actually realize the next gen was available....guess I'm starting to fall out of the loop.



Haswell 

They still sell the 3570K on Newegg for $219 new.


----------



## spirit (Jul 12, 2013)

They may not be the latest generation anymore, but a lot of people with LGA 1155 boards and running 2xxx or weaker processors would have been interested in upgrading - especially at 50 bucks.


----------



## turbobooster (Jul 12, 2013)

Mez said:


> And the i5-4570k only has about a 5-10% increase in performance over the i5-3570k



true and its producing alot more heat, with a little overclock


----------



## valtopps (Jul 13, 2013)

valtopps - I do have some $100 bills I'll sell you and I'll make you a deal, 2 for only $225. [/QUOTE]

I don't want the new $100 bill I was looking for last years, ill make you an offer if you got 2 used $100 bills ill give you $150.00 :good:


----------



## 87dtna (Jul 13, 2013)

Did this seriously happen?  lol, this CPU would have easily sold for $150 just as fast lol.


----------



## strollin (Jul 13, 2013)

I actually offered it free to two people before listing it here and was turned down by both of them!

(I wouldn't pay $150 for this cpu used)


----------



## 87dtna (Jul 13, 2013)

2500k's still go for $150 used!

Lets put it this way, $50 is so low for this CPU most people probably thought this was a scam.

Well next time you upgrade let me know lol, I'll probably buy anything you are selling.


----------



## Troncoso (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm happy to say that I got the package, and it indeed looks like a real processor. It even says 3570k on it. So far so good. Just need to test it now...

Edit: As it turns out, my motherboard does not support it... I guess I'm getting one of those, too.


----------



## 87dtna (Jul 15, 2013)

lol, what board is that?


----------



## Troncoso (Jul 16, 2013)

It's in Intel board from a prebuilt computer. DQ67SW. I didn't think it would work, considering it was designed to work with an i5-2320. It would have been neat if it did, though.


----------



## strollin (Jul 16, 2013)

You need to find a board with an 1155 socket.


----------



## Troncoso (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah, I know. My current board is a 1155, but it only supports second generation i5's.


----------



## Okedokey (Jul 16, 2013)

Troncoso said:


> Yeah, I know. My current board is a 1155, but it only supports second generation i5's.



It supports i7s as well, but yeah that sucks.  Did you try it with the latest BIOS?


----------



## Troncoso (Jul 16, 2013)

Eh. I figured the list of compatible processors on the Intel website was up to date. Besides, the board is very basic. A new one would be nice. I was considering this little guy, as it comes with 8GB of RAM:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157293


----------



## spirit (Jul 16, 2013)

The Extreme4 isn't bad. I remember Wolfeking had one and absolutely hated it, lol.

For the same sort of cost you can get this from Gigabyte http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128546&Tpk=z77x-d3h&IsVirtualParent=1 or for a little more you can get a UD3H http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128544

I'd probably choose either one of those over the ASRock.


----------



## strollin (Jul 16, 2013)

The cpu was pulled from a UD3H board.


----------



## 87dtna (Jul 16, 2013)

spirit said:


> I'd probably choose either one of those over the ASRock.




ASRock got a bad rep from their 775 boards.  Ever since socket 1156 P55 boards, they've had fantastic boards IMO.  I've never had a problem with any, and I've owned and used atleast 6-7 asrock boards from various sockets.

ASRock and gigabyte are pretty much tied for me, and MSI next (only the mid to higher end MSI's though, their lower end ones are crap).  Asus would probably be next for me, only because their quality is decent.  I absolutely hate their bios layouts.

With all that said, I would probably go with the UD3H.


----------



## Ramodkk (Jul 16, 2013)

Damn son, that was a killer deal!


----------

